# NGD! - Warwick 5-String Corvette FNA Jazzman



## Kurkkuviipale (May 5, 2012)

Our bassist got a ridiculous deal for this bass so he couldn't resist buying it. The looks are stunning and it sounds absolutely badass. (I actually have a sound clip down this post if you want to hear for yourself)

Aaand, pics:


































And soundclip (actually I'll post the thread the clip's in since it doesn't seem to get too much response... )
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/re...-tesseract-april-initiative-groove-cover.html

E: The pics seem to be enormous. Sorry for that.


----------



## Dead Undead (May 5, 2012)

Gawgeous!


----------



## TimSE (May 5, 2012)

Fucking hell thats awesome!


----------



## unclejemima218 (May 5, 2012)

damn! if I were to get a bass, it would be a warwick corvette, hands down.


----------



## GenghisCoyne (May 5, 2012)

So nice to see a corvette that isnt just the bare bones entry warwick.


----------



## ForThisGift (May 5, 2012)

Ive got one in the Honey Violin finish. They are wonderful basses. Congrats!!


----------



## vampiregenocide (May 5, 2012)

God damn that's gorgeous. I want me a Warwick.


----------



## SilenceIsACrime (May 5, 2012)

Warwick GAS.... nearly insatiable.... O_O

Goddamn that is a beauty!! Congrats to him!!


----------



## iron blast (May 6, 2012)

I absolutely love my Fna jazzman they possess so much growl its rediculous. Congrats that is a sexy finish on that one too. I'm refinishing mine with a see thru purple on the flamed top and tung oil over the ash it should look pretty epic.


----------



## Djdnxgdj3983jrjd8udb3bcns (May 6, 2012)

I needs me some Warwick at some point. At the moment, and for the next few years I fear, it's a distant dream. I've never heard a tone from a Warwick I didn't like...

That one looks particularly jaw-dropping though.


----------



## Kurkkuviipale (May 7, 2012)

b1gm3 said:


> I needs me some Warwick at some point. At the moment, and for the next few years I fear, it's a distant dream. I've never heard a tone from a Warwick I didn't like...
> 
> That one looks particularly jaw-dropping though.



The looks are jaw-dropping indeed, but still... what on earth could beat the looks of this:
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/ba...wick-corvette-nt-awesome-pictures-inside.html

(ps. it's the same bass than in the sixth pic)


----------



## j_m_s (May 7, 2012)

wow thats a stinking sweet bass!


----------



## JP Universe (May 9, 2012)

Sweeeeet bass. Love my Corvette!


----------



## R0ADK1LL (May 12, 2012)

Puurrty.
Sounds good too. My speakers at work have no bass, but the midrange is pretty sexy.


----------



## Warwick_Official (May 14, 2012)

Stunning, indeed! Thanks for the pics, and clips!


----------



## Bevo (May 14, 2012)

That looks great and the pictures do it justice!

Nice guitar!


----------



## Kurkkuviipale (May 14, 2012)

Thanks guys, and wow, someone from Warwick too! Made my day.


----------



## C2Aye (May 14, 2012)

Sexy, sexy instrument. I'm sure it plays like a dream as well!


----------



## Kurkkuviipale (May 14, 2012)

C2Aye said:


> Sexy, sexy instrument. I'm sure it plays like a dream as well!



Of course you're sure it plays like a dream, since you heard my clip!


----------



## C2Aye (May 14, 2012)

Kurkkuviipale said:


> Of course you're sure it plays like a dream, since you heard my clip!



Well sound good and playing well are generally two different things but I'll take your word for it that the two go in hand in the case of this bass! If I'm ever in Finland (you know, for whatever reason ) I'm going to either ask you nicely for a shot of playing it or steal it. Whichever option works!


----------



## Augminished (May 15, 2012)

Nice one. How do you the bell brass frets? Thinking of picking up a five string like this.


----------



## Warwick_Official (May 15, 2012)

Kurkkuviipale said:


> Thanks guys, and wow, someone from Warwick too! Made my day.



Thanks for that! Enjoy your bass, and play it in good health!


----------

